# Cooking school, is it woth it?



## nirh30 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, Im thinking of a creer change into the food industry.
Question for current sudents: Do you find cooking school necessary or can one sattle for learning form experience?


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

Depending on the individual, either approach can work. Some people just do not thrive in a classroom setting and would do better working under a skilled chef. 
For me, I found cooking school was a good way to condense a lot of topics in as short a time as possible - review the basics, explore the science and safety behind what you are doing with your food and make a wider variety of food than you would in just one job setting. My school also gave me some great contacts that helped me get two of the jobs I have had since graduating.
I don't feel that there is just one approach for everyone. There are many stories of success for individuals following either path.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a recent grad from the Pastry side of things. I had about 6 years industry experience before I started my education. 
What I found, for me, is they are both important, and they teach you differently. I would suggest working for a little while before starting your education. This accomplishes two things - 1) you'll get to find out if you really want to persue the culinary arts or not and 2) you'll give your mind a better 'framework' for all of the knowledge to be aquired in your education. It is easier to learn when you are not overwhelmed by the setting you are in!


----------

